# Lake Report



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Went out on Crescent yesterday. Saw a bunch of top water rollers, but no takers. I need to study the surrounding areas and find the Lunker holes. My lake only has brim and bugs. Any suggestions for some fly patterns that would be great for this? 

On another note..i am going out to Pickens tomorrow morning and i am bringing the fly rod to try my luck at some pomp or whatever. Clouser i guess? I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Spider patterns or little crickets I would guess.

Good luck at Pickens, hit 'em hard.

L8, Harry


----------

